# Phoenix route size and more



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

So anyone have any idea what's going on with Phoenix and their increasing routes to 60 to 70 packages? for the last week, two shifts a day, every single shift has been about 60 to 70 packages and now they're telling us that we must fill up our cars all the way to the roof blocking our rear-view mirror and back windows in order to be allowed to leave seems unsafe to me.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Some on here claim they refuse packages when their car gets that full. I suppose the success of doing such varies depending on where you drive.


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Yeah, I refused packages the other day because they gave me almost 70, with four being gigantic when I drive a Prius. You're an independent contractor. If you show up for your shift and take a reasonable amount of packages, you should be fine.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

See my previous post, make sure that you are only taking packages that are on your assigned route. It looks like Phoenix has been slipping in extra packages not on the printed routes lately (some obviously mistakes, maybe some not?)

Also, I have seen people in Phoenix not take large packages when their car is full... just give back the ones you cannot fit.

g


----------



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

Ya i do leave when i get full but should we be allowing them to force us to block our rear window and 2 side rear windows? I dont have blindspot mirrors so seems a tad unsafe and im sure amazon corporate wouldn't want that liability?


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

I have done well over 50 blocks in Phoenix and 3 so far this week.. I have never had close to that many packages.. The most I remember was when I had an area in Ahwatukee and had just over 50.. Usually they are around 40 and this week I had one with only 15 (all the the same apartment complex) and another with 26. Luck of the draw I guess.


----------



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

Oh I should make myself more clear I'm actually talking tolleson warehouse


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I have been in the 50-60 range the past few weeks out of Sky Harbor (DPX1) Phoenix. Used to be 40ish a month or two ago. Had 66 today.

Sweitzeram- Which warehouse and time blocks are you getting these small number of packages?

The only time I got a small number of pacakages (25) it was a 4pm block last week that only paid 3 hours 

g


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AdamBennett said:


> Ya i do leave when i get full but should we be allowing them to force us to block our rear window and 2 side rear windows? I dont have blindspot mirrors so seems a tad unsafe and im sure amazon corporate wouldn't want that liability?


Explain that to them once you fill it to the rear view mirror, the warehouse people aren't going to make you drive dangerously like that. You just have to speak up.


----------



## AdamBennett (Jun 24, 2016)

Shangsta said:


> Explain that to them once you fill it to the rear view mirror, the warehouse people aren't going to make you drive dangerously like that. You just have to speak up.


Ya i tried exactly that and the manager came out to me and said you can goto the ceiling you have side mirrors and i beleive your prius has a backup cam (which it doesnt) and made me fill to the roof anyways


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

AdamBennett said:


> Ya i tried exactly that and the manager came out to me and said you can goto the ceiling you have side mirrors and i beleive your prius has a backup cam (which it doesnt) and made me fill to the roof anyways


Yup there are some managers who try to be tough guys but stand your ground trust me. Until he offers to take the packages back and have you forfeit your block you have nothing to lose.


----------



## Sweitzeram (Mar 26, 2016)

gaj said:


> I have been in the 50-60 range the past few weeks out of Sky Harbor (DPX1) Phoenix. Used to be 40ish a month or two ago. Had 66 today.
> 
> Sweitzeram- Which warehouse and time blocks are you getting these small number of packages?
> 
> ...


I am also at DPX1.. Today I had 47. I have noticed that the later the block I get the less likely I am to get a smaller load. I usually end up with a 10am block.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

I am at the Tolleson location (PHX8). I have had almost 50 packages at one time. I got the 0830 slot and I don't see alot of boxes. Nice routes. The 1030 block which I have today I usually get larger loads. My partner had a run the other day and she said they gave her almost 50 too. She said her phone started tripping bc it was too hot and she lost all her scans. She started complaining and the girl took half her load away for her. I heard it just depends who is out there. I don't see blue vest. If they suppose to have it on, I don't see them with it. I see alot of yellow or orange tho...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

There is no laws in most states that your rearview mirror can't be obstructed. Side mirrors are different.


----------

